
High Technology Innovation: Free Markets or Government Subsidies - stopachka
https://web.archive.org/web/20171027055523/http://www.cypress.com:80/documentation/ceo-articles/dr-rodgers-testimony-high-technology-innovation-free-markets-or
======
stopachka
"I am here to say that such subsidies will hurt my company and our industry.
Why? Because they represent tax-and-spend economics--a brand of economics that
is a known failure. I do not want handouts. The men and women of our company
do not want handouts. And if Congress wants to help American high technology,
handouts are the wrong way to go--especially if they are funded with huge tax
increases on individuals and corporations."

I discovered this essay reading PG's essay on CEOs. I have to agree with him,
that reading this was electrifying. Concise and clear about the consequences
of taking money from investors, to ostensibly invest via the government (an
investor with a much worse history).

Loved it

